# Should you buy new or refurbished Apple products?



## hansandersen (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey guys. I've been looking at the MacBook Pro Top Spec 2018 and I just think it's too expensive to buy as new...

So I'm considering buying it refurbished... is that a good idea?


----------



## zvenx (Jan 5, 2019)

I always buy apple products as refurbished from their website, have been doing so for over 12 years.
1. cheaper
2. looks brand new
3. same warranty
4. tested longer

rsp


----------



## JohnG (Jan 5, 2019)

good advice.

I've bought used and new -- both have been fine for me.


----------



## Saxer (Jan 5, 2019)

Same here. Bought a used MacBook Pro 2012 four years ago. Running daily without problems.


----------



## jneebz (Jan 5, 2019)

Refurb every time. 12 years and counting without a hitch...


----------



## westgate (Feb 4, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Same here. Bought a used MacBook Pro 2012 four years ago. Running daily without problems.


How much you can do with your MacBook Pro 2012? How many tracks/plugins it can handle? Also if you do video, please tell me how good it is with video. I'm thinking to buy Macbook Pro 2012-2013. Thanks!


----------



## webs (Feb 4, 2019)

Refurbished from the Apple site has worked great here too.


----------



## emasters (Feb 4, 2019)

I've purchased refurbished directly from Apple many times - iMacs and MacBooks. Only once did I have an issue immediately after unboxing an iMac. Apple swapped it out quickly (sent the replacement before I returned the original), and the replacement has worked fine since. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase refurbished, and the cost savings is worthwhile.


----------



## T-LeffoH (Feb 5, 2019)

westgate said:


> How much you can do with your MacBook Pro 2012? How many tracks/plugins it can handle? Also if you do video, please tell me how good it is with video. I'm thinking to buy Macbook Pro 2012-2013. Thanks!



Just depends on what kind of software & plugins you're using but you might be limited by the i5 on those models more than anything.

I've used refurbished 2015 model Macbook Pros, in conjunction with multiple VE-Pro slave PCs, and they perform quite well.


----------



## midi-et-quart (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm using one of these mac pro "towers", cheap, reliable and plenty of ram (96GB). Oh, and 6x2 cores which makes it easy to use lots of libraries at the same time
Got mine as "used" but for a pretty decent price on ebay


----------



## westgate (Feb 5, 2019)

T-LeffoH said:


> Just depends on what kind of software & plugins you're using but you might be limited by the i5 on those models more than anything.
> 
> I've used refurbished 2015 model Macbook Pros, in conjunction with multiple VE-Pro slave PCs, and they perform quite well.


I'm talking about (and thinking to buy) only i7 models. 15" macbook pros 2015 and even starting 2011 have i7 processor.
No slaves, VEPros, simple project with 2-3 Kontakts, Omnisphere, Arturia, Amplitude, reverbs.
20-30 tracks.


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 5, 2019)

After always buying new Apple products for the last couple of decades, I bought my first refurbished Mac (a 2015 MacBook Pro) last month. I can't tell it from new.


----------



## Mike Fox (Feb 6, 2019)

You'll always lose money a lot faster when buying new. It's like driving a new car off the lot.


----------

